# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD AMS V0.0.8.16 - various models

## 4gsmmaroc

*RCD AMS V0.0.8.16 - various models* *
Latest Update :*   *  - Jaguar, AJ2001W, LNF4100BA, 24c04 by Alpine 
  - Honda, BB712PA Navi, 39541-S9A-G020-M1, 24c08 by Alpine 
  - Honda, BB792P0, 39101-S5A-A610-M1, 24c08 by Alpine 
  - Honda, MF721AA, 9101-S5A-A610-M1, 24c04 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858543AD-B, T Q1 AA 172 0 A8096, 24c01 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05064191AE, 24c256 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05091508AE, BZ9CY210, 24c256 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05091650AB-A, 24c01 by Alpine 
  - **************, RA-4210, AL 4210 2 01 32734, 24c04 by Alpine 
  - VW, RCD 500 Chrome BVX, 7 644 225 360, 1K0 035 195B, 96540 by Blaupunkt 
  - Rover, XQD101452PUY, 24c02 by Alpine*  *Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate or download:*
- exe file: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- installer: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

